# Slipper Collection (so far)...



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 27, 2008)

Paph. Barbi-Doll {barbigerum x fairrieanum}
Paph. bellatulum 
Paph. delanatii x moquettianum
Paph. fowliei alba x hennisianum alba
Paph. Golddollar {armeniacum x primulinum}
Paph. Hamana Spice {Yerba Buena x spicerianum}
Paph. H. Ballantine {purpuratum x fairrieanum}
Paph. Ho Chi Minh {delanatii x vietnamense}
Paph. Jogjae {glaucophyllum x glanduliferum}
Paph. malipoense x jackii
Paph. micranthum x gardineri
Paph. Norito Hasegawa 'Souffle' B/CSA {armeniacum x maliopoense}
Paph. (Red Maud x Grand Master) ‘Pastel Pink’ x Nikko Magic ‘Pink Lemonade’
Paph. Shadow Magic {Via Quatal x Voodoo Magic}
Paph. [V. Moffat x Osiris) x (Joanne’s Wine ‘Pink Horizon’ x Watercolor Artist ‘Pink Summit’)]
Paph. venustum
Paph. venustum alba
Paph. wardii
Paph. Wellesleyanum x Conco-Bellatulum 
Paph. Wossner Butterfly {malipoense x vietnamense}
Paph. (Yerba Buena x Golden Days) x spicerianum

Phrag. Eric Young {besseae x longifolium}
Phrag. Waunakee Sunrise {besseae flavum x Giganteum}

New today :drool:

Paph. Magic Mountain (Peter Black “Emerald” AM/AOS x Denehurst “Surprise” AM/AOS)
Paph. Normandy ‘Odin’ HCC/AOS x Spotglen ‘Doodlebug’ HCC/AOS 
Phrag. Hanne Popow {besseae x schlimii}

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Heather (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice list there, Joanne! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice start Jo, post pics when they pop open!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2008)

Not bad, thanks for posting.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice list! You need more Phrags.oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 1, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Nice list! You need more Phrags.oke:



Feel free to send some my way. oke: I'll pmail you my address.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 1, 2008)

If it were only so simple.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2008)

We're both Canadians, so yeah, it is that simple - as long as I have any to give!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2008)

Pssst, a little advice. "trade"


----------



## toddybear (Sep 2, 2008)

Well done Joanne! Seems only yesterday you got your first slipper...now it seems you've been bitten by the bug! Helps that you live next door to one of Canada's largest orchid vendors!...I'm so jealous! (but then I don't have room as it is...having a nursery in my neighbourhood would be deadly!)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2008)

toddybear said:


> Well done Joanne! Seems only yesterday you got your first slipper...now it seems you've been bitten by the bug!



Addicted! :evil:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 7, 2008)

*Additions...*

A trip to Paramount yesterday yielded a few new ones:

Phrag. Sedenii (in spike)
Phrag. Hanne Popow (in bloom);
Paph. Shadow Magic (in spike)

I already had the last two; but the Hanne Popow was so adorable in bloom and such a much nicer plant than the last one I bought, I couldn't resist. And the Paph Shadow Magic spike is so dark it looks like the bloom will be nearly black, so again, I couldn't resist...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanx for the great photos! oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 8, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for the great photos! oke:



LOL, I'll post one when I get home.


----------



## Elena (Sep 8, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Addicted! :evil:



Aren't we all? 

Great list, Joanne. Can't wait to see the new acquisitions!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 13, 2008)

*Pix of recent acquisitions...*

Phrag. Hanne Popow







Phrag. Sedenii





Paph. Shadow Magic


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 14, 2008)

very nice Mme Popow, keep us updated for the others please!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice Hanne Popow, enjoy the fragrance. BTW how big a pot is that 'Sedenii' in?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like a great purchase!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dang, the first Hanne Popow bloom popped off. Still looks nearly perfect; I wish phrags didn't do that. 

Eric, the Sedenii is in a 5" pot. It's a small plant, but it has lots of growths. And as you can see, two spikes.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2008)

That's why I asked; it looks a little small to be developing 2 spikes for a Sedenii!
PS you can pin the spent blossom to your lapel!


----------



## Jorch (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice new purchases!! It must be great to be so close to Paramount!  I'd love to visit their greenhouse one day


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 16, 2008)

NYEric said:


> That's why I asked; it looks a little small to be developing 2 spikes for a Sedenii!



oke: Are you thinking maybe it's not a Sedenii then? I thought they are supposed to be fairly compact. Hmmm. Well, I guess time will tell....


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2008)

OK, keep us posted. [With photos, that is! ]


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 21, 2008)

*Yet another trip to Paramount...*

Purchased a Paph. henryanum in bloom yesterday....







And I bought my first catts; Cattleya Loddiaca and Guarisophleya Tiny Treasure. Really must stop buying orchids now as our show is in early October and I know I won't be able to resist then either...:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2008)

Good photo!


----------



## Elena (Sep 21, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Purchased a Paph. henryanum in bloom yesterday....



:clap:

Everyone should have a henry


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Purchased a Paph. henryanum in bloom yesterday....



Lucky you! Looks like a good one. Where'd you get it - Paramount?


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 22, 2008)

nice bloom, and background too!!!  Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 22, 2008)

:clap: Nice one! 
But I disagree........


everyone needs a couple of henrys!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 10, 2008)

*List update...*

Paph. Barbi-Doll {barbigerum x fairrieanum}
Paph. bellatulum 
*Paph. charlesworthii*
Paph. delanatii x moquettianum
Paph. fowliei alba x hennisianum alba
Paph. Golddollar {armeniacum x primulinum}
Paph. Hamana Spice {Yerba Buena x spicerianum}
Paph. H. Ballantine {purpuratum x fairrieanum}
Paph. Henryanum + *compot of 3 seedlings*
Paph. Ho Chi Minh {delanatii x vietnamense}
Paph. Jogjae {glaucophyllum x glanduliferum}
*Paph. lawrenceanum 'Anne' HCC/AOS x Paph. Pyth*
Paph. Magic Mountain (Peter Black “Emerald” AM/AOS x Denehurst “Surprise” AM/AOS)
Paph. malipoense x jackii
*Paph. Maude Raven x Black Cherry*
Paph. micranthum x gardineri
Paph. Norito Hasegawa 'Souffle' B/CSA {armeniacum x maliopoense}
Paph. Normandy ‘Odin’ HCC/AOS x Spotglen ‘Doodlebug’ HCC/AOS
*Paph. Papa Rohl *(maybe)
*Paph. Papa Rohl - vini* (probably not)
*Paph. primulinum var. album ‘Green Elf’ x primulinum var. album ‘Hsingyin’*
Paph. (Red Maud x Grand Master) ‘Pastel Pink’ x Nikko Magic ‘Pink Lemonade’
Paph. Shadow Magic {Via Quatal x Voodoo Magic} x 2
Paph. [V. Moffat x Osiris) x (Joanne’s Wine ‘Pink Horizon’ x Watercolor Artist ‘Pink Summit’)]
Paph. venustum
Paph. venustum alba
Paph. wardii
Paph. Wellesleyanum x Conco-Bellatulum 
Paph. Wossner Butterfly {malipoense x vietnamense}
Paph. (Yerba Buena x Golden Days) x spicerianum


Phrag. Eric Young {besseae x longifolium}
Phrag. Waunakee Sunrise {besseae flavum x Giganteum}
Phrag. Olaf Gruss
Phrag. Sedenii
Phrag Hanna Popow

Here's yesterday's addition, Paph. charlesworthii:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice additions and great shots!!! Happy growing!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2008)

Good choices!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 11, 2009)

*Update...*

Paph. Barbi-Doll {barbigerum x fairrieanum}
Paph. bellatulum 
Paph. charlesworthii
Paph. delanatii x moquettianum
*Paph. Diana Ward x Maudiae vinicolor*
Paph. fowliei alba x hennisianum alba
Paph. Golddollar {armeniacum x primulinum}
Paph. Hamana Spice {Yerba Buena x spicerianum}
Paph. H. Ballantine {purpuratum x fairrieanum}
Paph. Henryanum + compot of 3 seedlings
Paph. Ho Chi Minh {delanatii x vietnamense}
Paph. Jogjae {glaucophyllum x glanduliferum}
*Paph. La Honda ‘Marginata’ x primulinum *
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Anne' HCC/AOS x Paph. Pyth
Paph. Magic Mountain (Peter Black “Emerald” AM/AOS x Denehurst “Surprise” AM/AOS)
Paph. malipoense x jackii
Paph. Maude Raven x Black Cherry
Paph. micranthum x gardineri
Paph. Norito Hasegawa 'Souffle' B/CSA {armeniacum x maliopoense}
Paph. Normandy ‘Odin’ HCC/AOS x Spotglen ‘Doodlebug’ HCC/AOS
Paph. Papa Rohl (maybe)
Paph. Papa Rohl - vini (probably not)
*Paph. Pinocchio*
Paph. primulinum var. album ‘Green Elf’ x primulinum var. album ‘Hsingyin’
Paph. (Red Maud x Grand Master) ‘Pastel Pink’ x Nikko Magic ‘Pink Lemonade’
*Paph. Satin Smoke*
Paph. Shadow Magic {Via Quatal x Voodoo Magic} (2)
Paph. [V. Moffat x Osiris) x (Joanne’s Wine ‘Pink Horizon’ x Watercolor Artist ‘Pink Summit’)]
Paph. venustum
Paph. venustum alba
Paph. wardii
Paph. Wellesleyanum x Conco-Bellatulum 
Paph. Wossner Butterfly {malipoense x vietnamense} *RIP Dec/08*
Paph. (Yerba Buena x Golden Days) x spicerianum


Phrag. Eric Young {besseae x longifolium}
Phrag. Waunakee Sunrise {besseae flavum x Giganteum}
Phrag. Olaf Gruss
Phrag. Sedenii
Phrag. Hanna Popow
*Phrag. longifolium (‘Red Rofes’ x ‘Swallow’)*

Paph. Diana Ward x Maudiae vinicolor, purchased yesterday from Paramount Orchids:


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 12, 2009)

very nice one Joanne, interesting coloration!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 12, 2009)

:clap: Color and the veining quite attractive!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2009)

Very cool!!! This is very interesting!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 20, 2009)

*Update...*

*Paph. appletonianum* In spike
Paph. Barbi-Doll {barbigerum x fairrieanum}
Paph. bellatulum 
*Paph. callosum* In spike
Paph. charlesworthii
Paph. delanatii x moquettianum
Paph. Diana Ward x Maudiae vinicolor
Paph. fowliei alba x hennisianum alba
*Paph. gratrixianum*
Paph. Golddollar {armeniacum x primulinum}
Paph. Hamana Spice {Yerba Buena x spicerianum}
Paph. H. Ballantine {purpuratum x fairrieanum}
Paph. Henryanum + compot of 3 seedlings
Paph. Ho Chi Minh {delanatii x vietnamense}
Paph. Jogjae {glaucophyllum x glanduliferum}
Paph. La Honda ‘Marginata’ x primulinum 
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Anne' HCC/AOS x Paph. Pyth
Paph. Magic Mountain (Peter Black “Emerald” AM/AOS x Denehurst “Surprise” AM/AOS)
Paph. malipoense x jackii
Paph. Maude Raven x Black Cherry
Paph. micranthum x gardineri
Paph. Norito Hasegawa 'Souffle' B/CSA {armeniacum x maliopoense}
Paph. Normandy ‘Odin’ HCC/AOS x Spotglen ‘Doodlebug’ HCC/AOS
Paph. Papa Rohl (maybe)
Paph. Papa Rohl - vini (probably not)
Paph. Pinocchio
Paph. primulinum var. album ‘Green Elf’ x primulinum var. album ‘Hsingyin’
Paph. (Red Maud x Grand Master) ‘Pastel Pink’ x Nikko Magic ‘Pink Lemonade’
Paph. Satin Smoke
Paph. Shadow Magic {Via Quatal x Voodoo Magic} (2)
Paph. [V. Moffat x Osiris) x (Joanne’s Wine ‘Pink Horizon’ x Watercolor Artist ‘Pink Summit’)]
Paph. venustum
Paph. venustum alba
Paph. wardii
Paph. Wellesleyanum x Conco-Bellatulum 
Paph. (Yerba Buena x Golden Days) x spicerianum


Phrag. Eric Young {besseae x longifolium}
Phrag. Waunakee Sunrise {besseae flavum x Giganteum}
Phrag. Olaf Gruss
Phrag. Sedenii
Phrag. Hanna Popow
Phrag. longifolium (‘Red Rofes’ x ‘Swallow’)

Lots of paphs tonight at the silent auction of our orchid society. Couldn't resist picking up three species. Oh dear. :noangel:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 10, 2009)

Update...


*Paph. armeniacum*
Paph. callosum
Paph. charlesworthii
Paph. delanatii x moquettianum
*Paph. Delrosi*
Paph. Diana Ward x Maudiae vinicolor
Paph. fowliei alba x hennisianum alba
Paph. Golddollar {armeniacum x primulinum}
Paph. gratrixianum (2)
Paph. Hamana Spice {Yerba Buena x spicerianum}
Paph. H. Ballantine {purpuratum x fairrieanum}
Paph. henryanum (4)
Paph. Ho Chi Minh {delanatii x vietnamense}
Paph. In-Charm Greenery x spicerianum
Paph. Jogjae {glaucophyllum x glanduliferum}
*Paph. lawrencianum*
*Paph. Little Alexander {gratrixanum x helenae}*
Paph. malipoense x jackii
Paph. micranthum x gardineri
Paph. Norito Hasegawa 'Souffle' B/CSA {armeniacum x maliopoense}
Paph. Papa Rohl {sukhakulii x fairrieanum}
Paph. Papa Rohl - vini 
*Paph. Phnom Penh {appletonianum x wolterianum}*
Paph. Pinocchio {glaucophyllum x primulinum}
Paph. primulinum var. album ‘Green Elf’ x var. album ‘Hsingyin’
*Paph. primulinum var. purpurascens*
*Paph. (Pulsar x Clair de Lune) x sukhakulii*
Paph. Red Icon ‘Pastel Pink’ x Nikko Magic ‘Pink Lemonade’
Paph. Satin Smoke
Paph. Shadow Magic {Via Quatal x Voodoo Magic}
*Paph. sukhakulii*
Paph. (V. Moffet x Osiris) x (Joanne’s Wine ‘Pink Horizon’ x Watercolor Artist ‘Pink Summit’)
Paph. venustum
Paph. wardii
Paph. Wellconabe {Wellesleyanum x Conco-Bellatulum}
*Paph. Yeti {Maudiae x hirsutissimum}*


*Phrag. besseae flavum*
*Phrag. Desormes*
*Phrag. Don Wimber {Eric Young x besseae}*
Phrag. Eric Young {besseae x longifolium}
Phrag. Hanna Popow {besseae x schlimii}
*Phrag. Hanna Popow flavum*
*Phrag. Inti’s Tears (Sorcerer's Apprentice x warscewiczianum)*
Phrag. longifolium (‘Red Rofes’ x ‘Swallow’)
*Phrag. Michel Tremblay {Hanne Popow x fischerii}*
*Phrag. Michel Tremblay not (possibly Waunakee Sunset)*
*Phrag. Prince Caspian {Sorcerer's Apprentice x Robert Palm}*
*Phrag. Serge Harvey {Don Wimber x Barbara LeAnn}*
*Phrag. Taras x Mont Fallu *
Phrag. Waunakee Sunrise {besseae flavum x Giganteum}


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 10, 2009)

In bloom (has been since October). Took forever to bloom - I bought it in April/07. 

Paph. (V. Moffet x Osiris) x (Joanne’s Wine ‘Pink Horizon’ x Watercolor Artist ‘Pink Summit’)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 10, 2009)

On bud watch...all re-blooming for me for the first time...I am pumped 

Phnom Penh






Papa Rohl





Paph. callosum





Paph. (Pulsar x Clair de Lune) x sukhakulii


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2009)

Wonderful!! What do you have them potted in and what conditions do you give them?


----------



## parvi_17 (Dec 10, 2009)

You have a besseae flavum! I'm jealous!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2009)

The order from JP Faust shows! :wink:


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 11, 2009)

a lot of blooms to come!!! Bravo!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice phrag-out on previous page.
Great show coming up for you on this page! Looking good!


----------



## etex (Dec 11, 2009)

WOW!! Great collection! Wonderful blooms and buds! Great photos, too!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 11, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Wonderful!! What do you have them potted in and what conditions do you give them?



All my Paphs are in bark mixtures; fine/medium bark, perlite, bits of spaghnum, charcoal. And they all live under fluorescent lights; some T-12's, some T-8's. The humidity is generally abysmal, although I do run a room pad-type humidifier in the room. I'm thrilled if it gets to 40%.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 11, 2009)

TY so much Joanne...


----------

